# Aruba in July, new Divi Phoenix Villas



## KarenL (Oct 6, 2007)

Because we have only a three week break from our teaching jobs, we don't have a lot of choices for optimum timing. I have booked a week at the Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix in Aruba (the new section of Divi Phoenix Beach Resort) from July 26 - August 3rd. Having been to Mexico in August, I am concerned about extreme humidity. I would appreciate any info on this.
Also, there are no TUG reviews on the new Gold Crown section of Divi Phoenix (RCI # 8729). I had a two bedroom booked at the old section,(RCI # 4032, but became concerned when I read all the reviews, so I switched to 2 one bedrooms in the new section. Can anyone give me info on how the two sections compare?
Thanks
Karen


----------



## jadejar (Oct 9, 2007)

We have never stayed at the Divi Phoenix, but have gone to Aruba at the end of July in 2005 and 2006.  The weather was wonderful.  Aruba is fairly dry so little humidity.  It is hot but the tradwinds make it very comfortable.  Aruba's weather does not vary a lot during the year since it is so close to the equator.  A lot of families are on Aruba at the time you are going.  Have fun, you will enjoy Aruba!


----------



## hajjah (Oct 9, 2007)

I was at the Divi Phoenix last year in August.  I started out in a penthouse unit and demanded to be moved to a better unit.  I recently sold my Divi Village, so I'm aware of the difference in the resorts.  You made a good decision in changing to the newer units.  That's the only place I would stay in the Phoenix.  The weather in August is great. Enjoy!


----------



## shar (Oct 11, 2007)

We love the Divi Phoenix and own a week there.  I have been looking for a second week for July 26th.  Did you find it on RCI weeks, points, or paying to stay there? Nice constant breeze makes it better weather than here at home in Baltimore in July.

There are no reviews on the new section as it is not open yet.

Shar


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 11, 2007)

Mexico and Florida get terrible heat and humidity in summer. That just isn't the case with the islands which get moderated by the surrounding ocean. 

Most people are surprised to learn that the entire caribbean is 10 degrees cooler than NYC in July with constant clean ocean breezes.

Urban parts of Puerto Rico can warm up more courstesy of a sea of cement in the cities.


----------



## KarenL (Oct 12, 2007)

Shar
We used our RCI points to book these weeks
Karen


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 15, 2007)

shar said:


> We love the DIVI Phoenix and own a week there.  I have been looking for a second week for July 26th.  Did you find it on RCI weeks, points, or paying to stay there? Nice constant breeze makes it better weather than here at home in Baltimore in July.
> 
> There are no reviews on the new section as it is not open yet.
> 
> Shar


I was surprised to see that the OP has a reservation there as when we visited the island in January, the building was only a skeleton and apparently had been so for some time.
I will probably get down there to take a few pictures during my November visit and will post here.
Shar, pm me about a July week


----------



## Mimi (Oct 17, 2007)

We are at ABC now, and we were told this is the rainy/humid time of year. It's been somewhat humid, and it rained Saturday, but we flew in on Sunday. We enjoyed an anniversary dinner last night at the Sunset Grill on the beach at Divi Phoenix which was very romantic. You will love the resort!


----------



## MUTUAL (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi, we were in Aruba this year July 21-28.  The weather was great, although we did have a couple of days of rain.  It wasn't all day but it wasn't a passing shower, either.  It allowed us to enjoy the resort we were staying at (Divi Golf Villas).  It was hot in the sun but the wind does cool you down a lot.  It also makes staying in the water that much more enjoyable  since it's hot just laying on the beach.  Just be careful of the sun and use lots of sunscreen.  We got sunburned  because you don't feel the sun because of the cool breeze.


----------

